# Pedro Ipuche Riva: Evocacion, for violin and orchestra



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I am very happy to present the first score of a Latin American composer on my website: *Pedro Ipuche Riva* (1924-1996) was an important Uruguayan composer. His *"Evocacion, for violin and orchestra"* was composed in 1971. You can find the full score as well as a complete recording of the world premiere on my website:

*http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/pedro-ipuche-riva/*

Here is a short biography:

Pedro Ipuche Riva was born on 26 October 1924 in Montevideo (Uruguay) to the famous poet Pedro Leandro Ipuche. During his schooldays he started to study the trumpet with Vicente Ascone and received music lessons from Carlos Giucci at the Liceo Musical Franz Liszt. But Pedro Ipuche Riva was dissatisfied with his first compositions and therefore gave up music. After becoming a lawyer he worked part-time as a legal counsellor at the General Accounting Office from 1946 to 1974, but when Carlos Estrada founded the Uruguayan National Music Conservatory in 1953, Pedro Ipuche Riva took the chance to study composition. He graduated in 1962 and finished his skills with Jean Rivier and Noel Gallon at the Conservatoire National Supérieur de Musique in Paris.
After his return to Uruguay he worked as a lecturer at the Instituto de Profesores Artigas and the National Music Conservatory becoming its director in 1974 and refounding it as Universitary Conservatory of Music. At the end of 1970 he became artistic director of the Uruguayan national broadcasting service SODRE.
The compositional style of Pedro Ipuche Riva can be divided into four sections, each characterized by a specific compositional emphasis. The "first period" shows a neo-classical style and belongs to his time in the conservatory. After his graduation Pedro Ipuche Riva became more experimental in his works, marking the "obscure period". After attending a congress about the relation between classical and popular music, he toyed with this relation and their elements starting his "clasic pop period". After his retirement in 1985 Pedro Ipuche Riva focused on composing operas, and started his "introspective period".
Pedro Ipuche Riva died on 25 December 1996.


----------

